# Eco- Complete Questions



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Don't let it dry.

There are bacteria in there that will die if they are not fed as well.

Having it brown a little isn't bad. I believe it is a type of diatom, it will go away eventually.

Why do you have two plecos? How big is your tank and what kid of plecos did you get. Also, do you have plants in your tank when you're putting your fish in? 

Some plecos don't do well when put together. Some will fight. I've seen a clown pleco scurmish with a bristlenose. 

Anyway, if there is no algae in your tank yet (because it's not set up) make sure that you throw some cucumber on a fork in there. The clown loaches and plecos will love it.

But don't throw them in the tank if it's not cycled (if you don't have any nutrient sponge type plants). 

The eco complete helps bipass some of the cycling process because it has bacteria already in it, however, test for ammonia and nitrites once a day for a week or two to be sure.


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

Should I clean the rocks to get the brown off or will it go away by itself?


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

You don't need to clean the rocks.


----------

